# I Think My Fish Are Pregnant!!!!!!!!



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay, so, it looks like two of my fish are pregnant!!!!!! What do I do? *c/p*


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

What fish are they?


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Glofish zebra danios


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are not pregnant. They, like most fish, are egg-layers.

They can become egg-filled, and to remedy that, they need to spawn. if the eggs stay in them, it can occasionally cause them health problems. 

You need three males for each female, and a rush of cooler water. That will usually do it.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay, but, i don't _want_ any more fish in my tank right now!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When they lay their eggs, remove them. Easy enough.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The eggs take time to hatch, and the fish will eat them long before then. 
The upside is that the eggs will be out of the females, which will leave them a lot healthier.


----------

